
Special Relativity, Time-Stamps and Financial Markets - MScience
http://www.moneyscience.com/pg/blog/Admin/read/114736/special-relativity-timestamps-and-a-potted-history-of-communication-technology-in-financial-markets
======
dmfdmf
Of course if the CERN Opera results pan out we can start using faster-than-
light neutrinos to coordinate separate markets.

